# WOC-Red She Said Collection.... What Are You Getting?



## Lip_gloss_whore (Oct 15, 2008)

Are you ladies getting anything from the Red She Said Collection? I just ordered Pomposity Lipstick, and Threesome, Outspoken, Danger Zone (I hope the red is a true red eyeshadow on this one) and inter-view mineralized eyeshadow trios. I have the complete set of 16 dazzleglass from the first release so I'm passing on those I may get the new one though but I want to see it in person first. 
Yes,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 certified! LOL So what are you getting????


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

I definately want the dazzleglasses, one of the blushes and an mes trio


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm getting Stak Naked bpb for sure and either Baby Sparks or Sugarrimmed (I missed on them last time). I'm also curious about Pomposity. I have a lot of blue based pink lipsticks and if it doesn't look similar to any of them, I will be getting that too....

No MES, I don't like those things, never work for me


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

I really actually went overboard...This is what I purchased..Not sure what I will keep!

Danger-Zone MES
Pomposity l/s
Quiet, Please l/s
Stark Naked Blush
Enough Said Blush 
SilverStroke f/l
Miss Dynamite 
Inter-View MES 

I already have Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks - Thank Goodness


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 15, 2008)

_*So far for me

1. All brush sets  
2. Mz Dynamite
3. Sugar Rimmed (and maybe Baby Sparks)
4. Stark Naked Blush (and maybe Enough Said)
5. Quiet, please l/s (and maybe pomposity)


but spaced out. not going to do any major hauling at one visit.
*_


----------



## RaynelleM (Oct 15, 2008)

The only thing I really want is Danger Zone mes ... haha what a sad little shopping list!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 15, 2008)

The *only* things that I want from this collection are:

Baby Sparks Dazzleglass (I missed out on this the first time.)
Dynamite Dazzleglass
Pomposity lipstick
and _maybe_ Date Night Dazzleglass

I'm not so sure about Sugarimmed dazzleglass.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How would that look on a NC-44 type woman?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_The *only* things that I want from this collection are:

Baby Sparks Dazzleglass (I missed out on this the first time.)
Dynamite Dazzleglass
Pomposity lipstick
and maybe Date Night Dazzleglass

I'm not so sure about Sugarimmed dazzleglass.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How would that look on a NC-44 type woman?_

 

It looks fabulous..I am NC45 and my favs are Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 15, 2008)

i just ordered mines!!!  so so so excited!

baby sparkz
sugarrimmed
stark naked
quiet,please


----------



## carandru (Oct 15, 2008)

Omg. I hate Mac right now.  Lol, I want sooooo much from this collection and the new mineralized collection. AND my birthday is next Saturday, so it's really hard not to just get everything I want.  My uncensored list is:
Silverstroke fluidline
pomposity lipstick
ALLLLLL the dazzleglasses
enough said blush

I'm passing on the MES as I have almost all of the duos, and I never use them b/c I hate the texture.  Even wet, they are kind of a pain.  But they are sooo pretty in the pan lol.  I'll probably see one in person at my mac counter and change my mind!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It looks fabulous..I am NC45 and my favs are Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks!!_

 
Thanks, doll!!!  Okay, so I will add Sugarrimmed to the list.  I am *NOT* missing out on Baby Sparks again!!!

And I am completely passing on the MES.  Blah.......


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I just want to get Baby Sparks and maybe SugarRimmed dazzleglasses since I missed on them the first time. I was thinking of getting Danger Zone MES for the true red side but I'll probably pass on that because I rarely wear the MES I have now.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 15, 2008)

double post


----------



## Lapis (Oct 15, 2008)

Too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MES
 Inter-view
Danger Zone
Threesome 
 Outspoken these last 2 I hope look better than odd couple and pink split on me or they will be returned!

l/s g/g
Pomposity
Red She Said
Date Night
Miss Dynamite
Love Alert

My cart is crazy because I also have MSFs in it, so I need to split it into 2 orders.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 15, 2008)

brush sets please.
Though its not on the website..
This collection confuses me... so does MAC because everday a new collection or item comes up on the website.
I want EVERYTHING!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Inter-view me/s looks like sex in a pot!!! Mmmmmm and Miss Dynamite d/g

And that's bout it...

I need to see them in person first tho


----------



## Cocopuff (Oct 15, 2008)

I ordered ALL 5 of the Dazzleglass's.  I only got 2 from the previous collection.  I am still upset about that!  And I ordered all the TRIO Mineralize Eye Shadows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not sure that I want anything - I will have to look at the lipsticks though.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 16, 2008)

I will definitely get Threesome m/es.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 16, 2008)

I only want DangerZone


----------



## jdechant (Oct 16, 2008)

My turn!!!! Hmm..this list it big..
-Dangerzone MES Trio
-I hear Dazzleglass is the way too go so I will be getting
Hmm...all of them?? Lol..Probably 4..I just can't decide which one to leave out!!
-Stark Naked beauty powder blush
-Quiet please lipstick
-Silverstroke fluidline
Umm....thats it from red she said...unless I see this collection in person, then I am sure I will be in trouble


----------



## damsel (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm only getting miss dynamite and baby sparks dazzleglass. i already have the other 3. the mes look kinda boring... idk. i already have 5 from previous collections. i have hot contrast and mi'lady so i'm definetly skipping danger zone. i'll have the check out the rest in real life. i'm not too fond of the lipsticks or blushes either. on to the rest of holiday stuff!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

I have my eye one Inter-View and Sugarrimmed dazzleglass.  Simple and to the point!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_
My cart is crazy because I also have MSFs in it, so I need to split it into 2 orders._

 
I have extremely oily skin. Can oily girls really rock the MSF's?


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 16, 2008)

I had the beauty powder on my list to get and the dazzle glasses...didn't get either..."Enough" could be similar to "eversun" which I have and use it ...but then it kind of look like nuanace, warmsoul, etc just add my shimmer and you'll have or even  "Sincere" with glitter..pretty weird...because I swatched "sincere" like 2-3 wks ago. ..so I'm confused about it...but the other one..didn't get it...too much like I don't know "feeling" ..or  I don't know ..just hmm ..not sure ..I wasn't all over it when I got it.. ..I have like loads of glitter products 
(msf - new vegas..all fafi's bp..and other bp) so...I have to think about...basically if you like glitter this whole line is so for you just don't wear it all at onces...it would look amazing in a picture, but in person ...glitterball maybe? (at least on me lmao..)


----------



## Caramel_QT (Oct 16, 2008)

I want the brushes!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_The *only* things that I want from this collection are:

Baby Sparks Dazzleglass (I missed out on this the first time.)
Dynamite Dazzleglass
Pomposity lipstick
and maybe Date Night Dazzleglass

I'm not so sure about Sugarimmed dazzleglass.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How would that look on a NC-44 type woman?_

 
I'm NC-45 and surprisingly Sugarrimmed looked really nice.  It's different in a good way.  I just got it today along with Miss Dynamite.  I actually liked it so much that I'm going back next week to pick up a couple more.  I saw it in the tube and was like ummm dunno bout' this one but once on, I fell in love.  Date Night I wasn't that thrilled about.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_I'm NC-45 and surprisingly Sugarrimmed looked really nice. It's different in a good way. I just got it today along with Miss Dynamite. I actually liked it so much that I'm going back next week to pick up a couple more. I saw it in the tube and was like ummm dunno bout' this one but once on, I fell in love. Date Night I wasn't that thrilled about._

 

NC45 too...Sugarrimmed is my FAVORITE!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 17, 2008)

Pomposity l/s
Miss Dynamite d/g

I went hauling earlier this week, so I'm going to keep it simple this time around.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_I want the brushes!!!_

 


I saw the brushes tonight and they actually looked kind of cheap. 

just be forewarned.Personally, I wouldn't mind getting them as a gift but when I saw them all my lust for them just went out the window. 

Also, I saw a chick getting her makeup done with danger zone on her eyes.. two thumbs down dude and she didn't look very pleased either.


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dynamite Dazzleglass


----------



## jdechant (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok Guys!! I need help...what dazzleglass lippies would you pick if you could only get two??? I CANT DECIDE!! Also..which brush is better allaround? Mini buffer 181 or regular buffer 182??


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 17, 2008)

The only things I'm interested in are Sugarimmed dazzle glass, Red She Said + Pompsity lippies, as well as Persuasive eye shadow.


----------



## seymone25 (Oct 17, 2008)

My List:
Date Night Dazzleglass
Stark Naked BPB
Pomposity L/S
Threesome MES
Persuasive MES
Danger Zone MES
Word of Mouth MES


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 17, 2008)

I went and picked up Baby Sparks d/g yesterday. I didn't think Sugarrimmed would look good on me (NC50) but now i'm rethinking since so many brown ladies love it. Its not a need to have though so whenever I go back, if they have it I'll try it. 

Nothing else moved me. They were doing preorders for the holiday sets but I passed. I only want the warm eyes palette and I'm pretty sure they'll still have it next week when I go back. 

I'm doing so good with my MAC restraint!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 17, 2008)

All dazzleglasses
Stark Naked BPB


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_ 
I saw the brushes tonight and they actually looked kind of cheap. 

just be forewarned.Personally, I wouldn't mind getting them as a gift but when I saw them all my lust for them just went out the window. 

Also, I saw a chick getting her makeup done with danger zone on her eyes.. two thumbs down dude and she didn't look very pleased either.

_

 
Yes.  I was about to preorder them but my fav MA there told me they will in no way replace the original brushes.  He said they were like a couple of levels down.  He said they would make a good gift and good for travel but not like the originals.  So I said thanks and I'll buy the originals since I don't have all the ones I need.  Hmmm I almost swatched Dangerzon but got sidetracked.  I figured it wouldn't look that great.


----------



## sherox (Oct 18, 2008)

There's brushes in this collection? I thought I was in the holiday collection? 

I got both BPB stark naked and enough said I love them! I thought enough said wouldn't show up on my nc45 skin but it gives the perfect glow. I got crazee and red she said l/s can someone tell me how red she said compares to Russian red or other reds? I only got 2 dazzle glasses in love alert and baby sparks. I love love alert too! LOL is ms dunaminte he new one?


----------



## damsel (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherox* 

 
_*There's brushes in this collection? I thought I was in the holiday collection? *

I got both BPB stark naked and enough said I love them! I thought enough said wouldn't show up on my nc45 skin but it gives the perfect glow. I got crazee and red she said l/s can someone tell me how red she said compares to Russian red or other reds? I only got 2 dazzle glasses in love alert and baby sparks. I love love alert too! LOL *is ms dunaminte he new one?*_

 
the brushes come out in the adoring carmine collection [which comes out next week]. yep, miss dynamite is the new one.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought Love Alert, Baby Sparks, and Ms Dynamite Dazzleglass. 

I also bought the loose MSF in Deeper Dark.  I already had the MSF Natural in Deep Dark.

I am thinking about going back for Petticoat.


----------



## kera484 (Oct 18, 2008)

Today, I got Miss Dynamite and Date Night Dazzleglasses. I also got Stark Naked BPB. I'm in love with everything I bought, especially the Dazzleglasses. I'm probably going back for Love Alert and Baby Sparks.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay, so I went and swatched at the last possible minute as the store was closing, and I love the red in Danger Zone, but the silver is a hot ass mess.  both sides of Outspoken are nice, too, but ditto on the silver. I'll probably get both, anyway.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I have extremely oily skin. Can oily girls really rock the MSF's? _

 

I'm going to have to say no here.  I'm extremely oily, and I just found the most AMAZING oil control lotion from Cosmedicine.  It's the most intense mattifier, wonderful.  Anyway, the MSFs really only work on me as a highlighter for going out.  

I picked up Miss Dynamite and Stark Naked blush.  I love the other ones I have, Eversun and some other plummy one that I can never remember the name of...


----------



## lsperry (Oct 19, 2008)

I got the MESs – Persuasive, Outspoken, Dangerzone, Threesome and Interview. I’m thinking about getting a back-up of Interview. The brown is the most gorgeous and rich I’ve ever seen by any make-up brand. Just what I’ve been looking for – for a long time. I already have the other “permanent” MESs launched in the mineralized expansion line.  I love MAC’s MES and they really improved on the quality this year.

I wrote in another thread that the Persuasive MES I ordered was not included in my order I received Friday but 2 Petticoats and 2 Soft and Gentle MSFs were included by mistake. MAC told me to keep them. I already have a Petticoat MSF – will decide later what to do with 4 MSFs. They also included Smoke and Ash and Sweet Liaison suite array es – didn’t order these either. Anyone else find these shadows suckey? They are good for nothing and have no color pay-off! Yuck! I can see the CCOs having lots of these in the near future.

Also, I already have Pomposity LS and B2M’d for Red, she said and Crazee….I love, love, love Crazee, although it and Pomposity seem like spring/summer colors.

And finally, I got Miss Dynamite, Baby Sparks and Sugarrimmed DGs. Miss Dynamite is not what I thought it would be….I guess I wanted it to be like Shine Manish lg, but it isn’t. It’s okay; just doesn’t have the WOW factor like Shine Manish lg. (Glad I got 2 of these!)

ETA: The copper and silver pearl stripes are horrid on the MES trios. I've tried using them dry and wet with water or mixing medium. Nothing helps these stripes -- they are chunky and suck! MAC can leave them out the next time 'cause I don't trust they'll improve on the formula.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 20, 2008)

*I'm loving what i got so much I'm going for backups this weekend. 
I'm gonna get backups of the dazzle glasses and pomposity

I actually tried the MSF's and loved them but like Jupiter Rising said, only as a highlighter

I'm satisfied now. I have enough to last me until hello kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 20, 2008)

*i got miss dynamite and baby sparks dazzle glass*
*Inter-view mes*
*persuasive mes*


*sheer bronze msp *
*.. i didnt get any msf i already have warmed *


*and i also picked up macroviolet fluid line it's stunning*


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I

ETA: The copper and silver pearl stripes are horrid on the MES trios. I've tried using them dry and wet with water or mixing medium. Nothing helps these stripes -- they are chunky and suck! MAC can leave them out the next time 'cause I don't trust they'll improve on the formula._

 
I totally agree. I was like, WTF?


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay some of you have better control than me. I got all of the Dazzle Glasses. Love them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got three MES in Outspoken, Threesome and Danger Zone. And yes, while the colors are great, the middle glitters are crap just waiting to fall out on your face in fat chunks.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 21, 2008)

After alot of umming, ahhhing, and browsing the swatch threads, I've got my definite list. I can only afford a few things thanks to the shockingly low value of the Aussie dollar so I have to make my purchases count.

- Dangerzone
- Sugarimmed
- Love Alert
- Crazee + Pomposity (Yay for B2M!!)

These are the real stand outs for me. I'm going to pick them up next week when the collection is release here in Aussie land >_<


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought Miss D, Love Alert and Baby Sparks yesterday.  May go back for Sugarrimmed.  I don't like the MES, so I skipped.  The other stuff is okay, but nothing wow'd me.

Been spending a lot on makeup lately and I'm really interested in all the collections after Christmas, so I'm trying to be good and limit my spending on makeup for now.


----------



## Mac MaMa (Oct 21, 2008)

I got the Stark Naked beauty powder blush. LOVE IT! IF YOU DON'T HAVE IT, YOU MUST GET IT! The dazzleglasses are so thick, and have too much glitter! I'll pass on everything else!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 21, 2008)

I picked up all the dazzleglasses except Love Alert. I skipped on everything else.

While I was there I also picked up Creme D'Nude and Hot Gossip Cremesheens and Petticoat MSF.

Creme D'Nude + Baby Sparks is such a pretty baby pink/neutral combo and Hot Gossip + Date Night is freakin' beautiful!


----------



## d n d (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion about Interview MES?  The brown is so pretty but that gold in the middle seemed a little flaky.  Does it stay on the lid well?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^ It is my favorite brown ever!! I wore it this weekend..It lasted all day on me


----------



## Scorpdva (Oct 30, 2008)

Just ordered red she said, date night, and pomposity. I wanted love alert but it was sold out.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 30, 2008)

I tried to like these shadows. The brown and blue in interview are great but the stripe down the middle is some crap. The ma kept telling me that if I wet the shadow I would get the copper color.  No such luck. Not to mention the fall out. I knew what to expect but I can't stand it.


----------



## jdechant (Oct 30, 2008)

Honestly, I haven't been buying the MES for the glitter, its great when you want to have a glitter day, but the two colors are sooo beautiful and great color payoff!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Does anyone have an opinion about Interview MES?  The brown is so pretty but that gold in the middle seemed a little flaky.  Does it stay on the lid well?_

 
  that stripe in the middle of these MES' are quite shitty.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Did anyone get Enough Said? What are your thoughts about enough said on NC 45 +*


----------



## d n d (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ that stripe in the middle of these MES' are quite shitty._

 

I figured that.  I want to convince myself to buy Interview anyway since the brown is soooo gorgeous and I haven't seen a color like that ever.  At the same time I don't know if I want to shell out the bucks if the whole product isn't useable. MAC knows they need to stop putting those good for nothing glitter sections in their MES...why cant all the colors be the same consistency!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe its there for packaging...you know, like a marketing trick...i don't know about you guys, but the more bright, colorful and sparkly something is, the more it catches my eye and makes me want it..lol..


----------



## jdechant (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I figured that. I want to convince myself to buy Interview anyway since the brown is soooo gorgeous and I haven't seen a color like that ever. At the same time I don't know if I want to shell out the bucks if the whole product isn't useable. MAC knows they need to stop putting those good for nothing glitter sections in their MES...why cant all the colors be the same consistency!_

 

I originally only purchased Dangerzone, but after hearing all the rave reviews about inter-view, and after it sold out online, I decided there must be something special about it..lol..sorry if I'm enabling you..haha..but I caved and got it..I haven't received it yet in the mail, but I am sure I will love it!! The colors on Dangerzone are so bright and blend so nicely (besides the glitter) lol...


----------



## d n d (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_I originally only purchased Dangerzone, but after hearing all the rave reviews about inter-view, and after it sold out online, I decided there must be something special about it..lol..sorry if I'm enabling you..haha..but I caved and got it..I haven't received it yet in the mail, but I am sure I will love it!! The colors on Dangerzone are so bright and blend so nicely (besides the glitter) lol..._

 

Shame on you.  I am trying to save money here!!  I didn't know it sold out...I better get it at my counter.  MAC makeup is a helluva drug! lol


----------



## damsel (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_*Did anyone get Enough Said? What are your thoughts about enough said on NC 45 +*_

 
i tried this in the store. it's very light and barely shows up on my skin. it's more suited for lighter skin tones. it gives a slight sheen if that's what your looking for, but it's not much of a blush. now stark naked on the other hand... gorgeous! it's soooo pigmented, goes on smoothly and has a beautiful gold shimmer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I figured that.  I want to convince myself to buy Interview anyway since the brown is soooo gorgeous and I haven't seen a color like that ever.  At the same time I don't know if I want to shell out the bucks if the whole product isn't useable. MAC knows they need to stop putting those good for nothing glitter sections in their MES...why cant all the colors be the same consistency!_

 
omg! i love inter-view. anyone who is undecided about it needs to get it. all three colors in it are beautiful. the brown side is especially gorgeous as it has small flecks of gold shimmer in it. i love the blue because it's not a color mac does often. it's a very deep blacked blue with a slight hint of silver shimmer. i think the copper zipper [glitter in the middle] is pretty. you can pack it on if you want it to be more pigmented or you can apply it as a wash over other colors. it is way better than the silver glitter that's in the other mes. get it before it sell's out!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay it's settled. I'm going to get Interview on Monday >_< I also just want to rave about Dangerzone for a moment. OMG its so prettttttty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The red is so vibrant and both sides are really super blendable. I love it!


----------



## d n d (Oct 31, 2008)

I picked up Inter-view today...I don't think I will regret it.  That brown in the trio was just too unique to pass up!


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you have to be a bit patient with the glitter in the middle because mne actually goes on quite well.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 15, 2008)

All I got was babysparks dazzleglass. Actually I loved the one  so much I went yesterday and bought another one. I wanted to see Miss Dynamite dg but they were sold out and only had sugarrimmed and babysparks.
 The blushes were nice but I feel I have similar colors.I didn't even look at the mineral eyeshadow's I find them messy and I just don't favor them.


----------



## na_pink (Nov 15, 2008)

stupid question but do they have a nice red lipsticks sorta like  that tessa von something lady would wear ?


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 28, 2008)

I picked up all the dazzleglass expect Sugarrimmed. Two lipsticks - soft pause and pomposity. 

I also got petticoat and so ceylon.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 29, 2008)

I wonder if I should say what I've ended up getting so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got way more than I was supposed too.
Threesome
Interview 
Outspoken
So Ceylon
Petticoat
6 warm eyes
face brush set

My cart at mac that I need to get my lazy butt up and get my debit card to pay for has
Dangerzone
Persuasive
Pomposity 

I'm not a dazzleglass lover so none of those


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I'm not a dazzleglass lover so none of those_

 
What's not to love?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 14, 2008)

The red in Dangerzone is the same red that is in Mi'Lady, right?


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

^ i found that the milady one is more on the copperish side. So i got the dangerzone one as well, it's more red.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 14, 2008)

I had to come back and take back my complaint about the bronze zipper in Interview... it really is decent to work with and looks nice. I still say the silver zipper is shitty though, LOL


----------



## na_pink (Dec 14, 2008)

i got the Red She Said lipstick - lovvveee it
i want to get the Crazed and the Sugar Rimmed .. im not a fan of pomposity - i tried it on in the store and everyone loved it on me .. even one customer bought it because she liked it on me ... i hated it  ugh


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

I passed on the lipsticks and only got love alert dazzleglass (already own sugar rimmed from previous release)

I also got threesome, interview, dangerzone and outspoken mes's. I took mi'lady mes with me when i went to swatch it side by side with dangerzone and on me dangerzone showed more on the red side while mi'lady's red was more on the copperish side.

I also got stark naked blush which i absolutely love! Th gold sheen in it is awesome.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The red in Dangerzone is the same red that is in Mi'Lady, right?_

 
DZ red is a a bit deeper IMO


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the Danger Zone MES! I like using the black side! I also want Outspoken and another Quiet, Please l/s and I want to try the Soft Pause lipstick.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 27, 2008)

For all of you who have issues with the Mineral Eyeshadow Trios from MAC, try the Milan Minerals Trio Sets.  The colors are much richer than those from MAC and they have tremendous staying power.  

MilanMineral Cosmetics-Minerals Cosmetics for Ethnic Complexions.


----------

